# B&R Programmierung



## Viper86 (11 Oktober 2009)

Hallo, bin neu hier und weiß nicht ob dies jetzt das richtige Forum ist, aber hoffe das ich hier geholfen werde.

Und zwar geht es darum, das ich demnächst Prüfung habe und ich soll mit einer B&R Programmieren. da ich aber eigentlich nur in FUP programmieren kann, wollte ich mal fragen ob das mit dem B&R Automationsstudio auch geht.

Achja benutze die X20 SPS

DAnke für eure Hilfe schonmal im Vorraus.

Gruß Viper86


----------



## MSB (11 Oktober 2009)

Laut Getting Started geht FUP wohl nicht, dafür aber KOP.
http://www.br-automation.com/cps/rde/xchg/br-productcatalogue/hs.xsl/services_80270_DEU_HTML.htm

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## darkdani (11 Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

welche Version willst du den benutzen ?
hab es gerade mit der Automation Studio 3 Version getestet .Die Sps lässt sich auch in Function Block Diagram (FBD) (Funktionsplan FP) programmieren.

Gruß


----------



## Maxl (20 Oktober 2009)

Grundsätzlich beherrscht B&R ab AS3 auch FUP(FBD), ich empfehle bei B&R aber eher en Einsatz von ST oder KOP(LAD), weil diese bei B&R einfach ausgereifter sind (speziell im Monitor-Modus macht FBD noch Probleme)

mfg Maxl


----------



## Viper86 (20 Oktober 2009)

Was bedeutet Monitor betrieb, wo liegen da die schwierigkeiten? Für mich ist das jetzt auch erstmal nur interessant für meine Abschlussprüfung, da wir keine andere SPS mehr in der Firma haben.


----------



## knorpe (21 Oktober 2009)

wennst _*online auf der steuerung bist und dir die zustände deiner variablen anschaust*_ kann es unter umständen zu problemen kommen.


----------



## Viper86 (27 Oktober 2009)

Mal ne frage, vielleicht könnt ihr mir da auch helfen. HAb jetzt mal Automationsstudio 3 installiert und ein bisschen mit "rumgespielt", nur was mir aufgefallen ist, wenn ich in FB programmiere finde ich nirgendwo die speicherbausteine also RS und SR TON und TOF. Weiß einer vielleicht wo ich die finde bzw wieso die nicht da sind?

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## darkdani (27 Oktober 2009)

Hallo Viper86,

es gibt die Funktion Rs.Du musst diese über die Funktion FB aufrufen und dann muss "Show external libraries"aktiviert sein.Ich habe mal ein Bild zur 
Verständlichkeit hochgeladen.Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.

Gruß


----------



## Viper86 (27 Oktober 2009)

Super. Danke das hat wunderbar geklappt. dann kann die Prüfung ja langsam kommen *g* 

Vielen dank nochmal


----------



## darkdani (27 Oktober 2009)

Hallo Viper,

wenn du noch irgendwelche Fragen hast einfach wieder melden.

Gruß

darkdani


----------



## MarkusP210 (27 Oktober 2009)

Hallo

Auf B&R würde ich Dir Automation Basic oder Strukturierten Text empfehlen. Mit ein Bisschen Hochsprachenerfahrung die weitaus besten Sprachen auf diesen Systemen.

Markus


----------



## Interceptor (28 Oktober 2009)

MarkusP210 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Auf B&R würde ich Dir Automation Basic oder Strukturierten Text empfehlen. Mit ein Bisschen Hochsprachenerfahrung die weitaus besten Sprachen auf diesen Systemen.
> 
> Markus



Eben...

Und ein bischen if then else wird wohl jeder hinkriegen ...


----------



## Viper86 (28 Oktober 2009)

ja das kann gut möglich sein @MarkusP210 aber ich werde in FUP Programmieren, da wir dies so auch in der Schule gelernt haben die meißte Zeit. Denn jetzt auch noch ne andere Sprache lernen, dass muss nicht sein.

Wie kann ich denn eigentlich ein Merker setzen in FB?

Viper86


----------



## darkdani (28 Oktober 2009)

Hallo ,

grundsätzlich hat Interceptor und MarkusP210 schon recht wenn du mit B&R und Automation Studio 3 programmierst sind Automation Basic oder Strukturierten Text die verbreitesten und auch die besten Programmiersprachen.Es ist mit der Hilfe des Automation Studio auch schnell zu erlernen wenn 
 Grundkenntnisse von C oder C++ bestehen.Ich selber hab auch vor kurzen erst angefangen mit St zu Programmieren und komme eigentlich recht gut zurecht.
Vorher habe ich nur Siemens Steuerungen in FUP programmiert.
Zu deiner Frage mit dem Merker was willst du den genau programmieren vielleicht kannst du es genauer beschreiben.Eigentlich verwendet man in der mordernen Programmierung keine Merker mehr.

Gruß

darkdani


----------



## Viper86 (28 Oktober 2009)

Ich muss eine Prüfung, also meine Abschlussprüfung programmieren. 

So hab ja wie ich schon sagte auch mit Siemens programmiert, halt in FUP.Programm war Prosys, falls das hier einem etwas sagt.
So da die Firma  aber nun sgat das ich eine B&R Steuerung zur Prüfung bekomme, muss ich mich da etwas reinarbeiten. UNd ich hab gerne bei S7 mit Merkern gearbeitet.

Wie setz ich denn die Merker bei AS in FB?


----------



## MarkusP210 (29 Oktober 2009)

Hallo

AS kennt den Begriff Merker nicht. Du kannst globale und Tasklokale Variable vom Typ BOOL anlegen und diese dann in FUP mittels S- und R-Operationen bearbeiten.

Grundsätzlich muss jede zu verwendende Variable zuerst angelegt werden, danach kann sie verwendet werden. Zum anlegen entweder die globale Variablenliste öffnen, oder in einem Task die lokale Variablenliste.

Markus


----------



## Jens_Ohm (29 Oktober 2009)

Grundsätzlich stimme ich meinen Vorrednern zu. KOP oder FUB empfinde ich auch als Sprachen aus der Urzeit der Automatisierung. Wenn es eine Andere Möglichkeit gibt, würde ich diese auch meist vorziehen, besonders Hochsprachen.

Aber manchmal wird es einem eben auch vorgegeben wie man etwas zu machen hat.
In der Ausbildung lernt man halt die Basics.

Zu deiner Frage.
Du bekommst bei B&R Trainingsunterlagen zu den verschiedenen Programmiersprachen.
 Die Umfassen ca. 40-50 DIN A4 Seiten und sind schnell durchgearbeitet.

Schaust Du hier
http://www.br-automation.com/cps/rde/xchg/br-automation_com/hs.xsl/service_5550_DEU_HTML.htm

Grüße Jens


----------



## Viper86 (1 November 2009)

Hallo, also mit den Programmieren kalppt es jetzt ganz gut, komme auch mitden Watch Fenster gut zurecht. DAnke schonmal alle für ihre Hilfe. 

Aber eine kleine frage habe ich noch, und zwar zum Programm selber. Komme da nicht weiter.

Es geht darum, ein säge motor ist in Grundstellung oben. Da betätigt er den Sensor B1 (NC). Die säge verfährt mit hilfe eines Zylinders. 

Die Säge wird vorher gestartet und verfährt automatisch wenn eine bestimmte drehzahl erreicht wurde. Das erreiche der Drehzahl geschieht in der Grundstellung des Motors.
Also wenn jetzt die Säge starte verfährt ja die Säge nach unten dabei geht ja B1 in Grundstellung. 
Ist die Säge unten angekommen wird B2 (NC) betätigt. dadurch schaltet das Ventil für den Zylinder ab und die säge wird mit Federkraft nach oben gedrückt. Jetzt soll aber beim Betätigen von B1 die Säge abgestellt werden. 

wie kann ich dies umsetzen? 

Danke


----------



## Viper86 (2 November 2009)

mh kann mir keiner helfen?


----------



## Jens_Ohm (3 November 2009)

Ok, dann diesmal ich.

Für Hausaufgaben werden hier keine Lösungen geboten.
Stell deine Aufgabenstellung hier rein, so wie Du sie bekommen hast.
Deine Beschreibung ist unverständlich.
Vor allem stell auch deinen Lösungsansatz hier ein.
Dann wird dir auch weiter geholfen.

Grüße Jens


----------



## Tom_1 (25 Januar 2011)

Hallo dakdani,

gibt es eine Möglichkeit von einer B&R egal ob 2003 oder 2005 ein Backup zu machen??

Der Kunde hat von der Anlage kein Programm und den Maschinenbauer gibt es nicht mehr.Gibt es hier eine Möglichkeit, so wie z.B. bei Siemens das ich das ganze Programm aus der SPS heruaslade und im "worst case" wenn die CPU defekt ist in eine gleiche CPU hineinlade und somit die Anlage wieder zum laufen bekomme, oder ist das bei der B&R nicht möglich??

Hat da schon jemand Erfahrung damit gemacht oder das ausprobiert??


----------



## Verpolt (25 Januar 2011)

Tom_1 schrieb:


> Hallo dakdani,
> 
> gibt es eine Möglichkeit von einer B&R egal ob 2003 oder 2005 ein Backup zu machen??
> 
> ...



Sicher geht das. So weit ich weiß (Is schon ne Zeit her) mit dem PVI Transfer Tool.


----------



## Tom_1 (25 Januar 2011)

Hallo,
aber den Source-Code kann ich mir nicht mehr anschauen, da ja das Programm kompiliert in die B&R hinuntergeladen wird und ich dann nur die kompilierten Files bekommen, oder??

Hast du das auch schon mal wirklich ausprobiert??


----------



## Tigerente1974 (25 Januar 2011)

Meines Wissens geht das Herausladen leider nicht...

@viper86: an Deiner Stelle würde ich für die Prüfung bei KOP/FUP bleiben. Zum Einen ist die Vorbereitung auf die Prüfung schon schwer genug, zum Anderen wird sicher verlangt, dass bei der Prüfung in KOP/FUP geschrieben wird.
Trotzdem solltest Du Dir "Automation basic" oder "ST" mal ansehen. Man kann sich wirklich ganz gut mit den Beispielen aus der B+R Hilfe dort reinarbeiten. Danach will man eigentlich nie mehr KOP/FUP machen


----------



## Verpolt (25 Januar 2011)

> Hallo,
> aber den Source-Code kann ich mir nicht mehr anschauen, da ja das Programm kompiliert in die B&R hinuntergeladen wird und ich dann nur die kompilierten Files bekommen, oder??



Hmm.... ging wohl nur mit PG2000. Wenn quellcode mit übertragen wurde.

http://www.sps-forum.de/archive/index.php/t-24228.html



> Hast du das auch schon mal wirklich ausprobiert??



Nur mit Quellcode.


----------



## Tom_1 (25 Januar 2011)

*B&r*

OK, das bedeutet für mich das man aus der B&R mit AS nichts sinnvolles herausladen kann und auch keiner sicherstellen kann das man mit dem herausgeladenen die Anlage, falls die CPU mal sterben sollte je wieder zum laufen bringt!!!

Oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden??


----------



## b0zzen (25 Januar 2011)

das ist soweit schon richtig. aber die cpu kann man ja ersetzen  karte raus, in die neue rein, sollte wieder laufen.

andererseits sollte ja irgendwo das rojekt noch existieren.


----------



## Tom_1 (25 Januar 2011)

OK, das geht aber dann nu bei der 2005er Serie, da man bei dieser eine Speicherkarte einsetzen kann, bei der 2003er Serie ist das dan nicht möglich hier hat man dan ein echtes Problem!!!

Nö, das Projekt ist niergend mehr vorhanden, Maschinenbauer gibt es nicht mehr und somit gibt es auch kein B&R Programm mehr!!!

Welche Möglichkeiten habe ich hier sonst noch???Hat noch jemand eine Idee???


----------



## b0zzen (25 Januar 2011)

ok, die 2003er kenn ich nicht, 2005er nur flüchtig.
hab nur X20 und powerpanels.

aber es sollte doch möglich sein, von der cpu ein image zu ziehen?

außerdem wollen viele kunden eben aus dem grund, dass eventuell der errichter aus irgendeinem grund nicht mehr greifbar ist, das projet zur anlage haben.


----------



## bits'bytes (25 Januar 2011)

Tom_1 schrieb:


> ....
> Welche Möglichkeiten habe ich hier sonst noch???Hat noch jemand eine Idee???



Hallo,
es ist ja eh schon gesagt worden, dass man mit PVITransfer alle Module aus der SPS laden kann (mindestens Taks und Module, sonst fehlt ev. was)

Diese kann man dann auch mit PVITransfer wieder einspielen in eine Austausch-CPU.

Man kann das ja auch mal für den Notfall schon üben und bei Bedarf mit B&R Support Kontakt aufnehmen.

Wichtig dabei wäre noch, ob eventuell Datenmodule im Fixram abgelegt sind, der richtige Zielspeicher gehört in die Transferliste von PVITransfer wieder eingestellt.

Nochmals zum Source-Code: wenn das Projekt mit PG.2000 und "Rebuild Info = EIN" übertragen wurde, kann das PG.2000 den Source auch wieder herstellen (versucht hab ichs noch nicht). Den Code könnte man dann ja in das AS übertragen.

Bei den SG3 ist es nicht üblich gewesen die Applikationsprogramme auf eventuell vorhandener CF abzulegen (CP476 gibts auch mit CF). Das war mehr für Rezept-speichern usw. gedacht. Ist zumindest meine Erfahrung.

bg
bb


----------

